# Your best "cheap" pipe: Pics



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

I have lots of cheap pipes. But this one stands out--straight grain on one side, flame on the other. . .no flaws. . .
It's a "Baraccini" and cost ~$26 new. It has no "Czech" mark as other Bara's do, recently. Just the single stamp. I bought 3 more Baraccini's hoping for similar quality, and was somewhat disappointed (all the disappointments had the Czech mark). All were perfectly fine pipes, but none were of this quality. 
I bought this piece from P&C about 18 months ago, and it's not only visually nice (pics taken with NO cleanup, no wax, no buff, nothing. . .after 4 days/week use), but it's among my top 5 smokers.

I think everyone has a briar like this in their collection (absurdly cheap, pretty, great smoker.) 

The obvious move for those Cob smokers among us is to link a corn-photo. So please let's skip that. And leave this thread for inexpensive Briar & Meer/Clays. 




Best, 
Dave


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It's not exactly a cheap pipe, but it was to me. I bought this pipe for $10 off of a member of another forum who was selling all his pipe stuff. 









It's a Brebbia Ninja Sabbiata 1001, and normally retails for over $100. I only have a handful of straight pipes in my collection, and this one is my favorite. It smokes well, and the wide, flat stem makes it very clench able. One of the little details that I appreciate is that the end of the tenon is a concave cone shape to help funnel the smoke into the stem. This pipe smokes very dry.

In the same deal, I got a Peterson Killarney 999 also for $10, and a IMP lattice carved meer for $20.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

All my pipes are cheapies but of the lot this Webco Bulldog impresses me the most. Cost a whole $13 when purchased from a member here (StrongIrish). Thanks Earl!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> It's not exactly a cheap pipe, but it was to me. I bought this pipe for $10 off of a member of another forum who was selling all his pipe stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has got to be the best 3 pipe $50 deal I've ever seen!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

What a great thread topic!

While I was in Turkey recently I picked up this "sahin" briar pipe. It is made in Istanbul, and is less than perfect with some fills and slightly off center drilling, yet it still somehow caught my eye and I figured I'd give it a shot. I paid about $35 for it and have been pleasantly surprised. It has smoked unbelievably well and has found its way onto my main pipe rack seeing action about 3-4 times a week.











Of course I just got a bunch of pipes from ebay that I am currently restoring. One of them may dethrone this one, and if they do I will let you know.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

indigosmoke said:


> This has got to be the best 3 pipe $50 deal I've ever seen!


Yeah the pipe's were $40 and I also got 2 cans of HOTW for $10. The guy probably had 20 pipes for sale most in the $10 range and probably 50 tins of tobacco everything was a deal.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

This is by far my best pipe and it happens to be my cheapest not counting cobs. It is a Bertram (a shop in DC that is apparently long gone) and is light (less than 1.2 oz) yet somehow manages a nice large bowl.

(sorry for the poor quality phone pics)


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Here's my best smoker I think. All my pipes are cheap! :lol: I like to refurb estate pipes, so I never spend much. 
It's a small Italian no-name mutant Rhodesian I guess, just over 4.5 inches long. I rotate through most of my pipes, but this one comes up more often I think because it's small, therefore portable and also good for strong blends.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

No one else? I was hoping this thread would really take off... opcorn:


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll post. I would say my best cheap pipe would be this M.Y. Meerschaum (I'd never heard of the brand either). I had really been wanting to own a true meerschaum and a member on another forum had this one up for trade. He was in my area so I met up with him and traded a single tin of G.L. Pease Chelsea Morning for it. The thing that makes it so cheap is that I was actually bombed the tin but it was the only tin I had that was on his list of acceptable tins for the trade. Luckily I had some already opened so it was a no-brainer. The end result was a 100% free pipe.










Now if that is cheating then my second best cheap pipe is this Savinelli Fiammata 915KS that I bought from a multiple pipe lot from Marty Pulvers. I believe I paid $7-8 for it. Great smoker and amazing grain all around.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

My photos will come tomorrow. Sorry.

My good cheapies are two carry pipes. Thy were gifted to me from a fellow puff member. There grest great pipes, much better then i even expected. I keep planing on purchasing more, as i believe there only around $30 or so.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

_Love_ this thread! That Brebbia Ninja Sabbiata is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

11$ wannabe custombilt ebay estate. First briar purchased some 3+ years ago. Still smokes great.


----------

